# Pioneer Dex P99



## burlyman (Jan 30, 2014)

Just pulled this out of the closet after 18 years. I remember paying close to 900.00 for it. Now, i want to add it to a new sub and amp I just bought. It does not have an internal amp. Will a mono amp power it and two ten inch subs? I cant recall???


----------

